# Tubo Z?



## ChrisRocksUSA (Nov 14, 2003)

did late 80s model Zs come turboed in the US? 87s didn't did they?


----------



## DJ_Dedrick (Oct 31, 2003)

dammit, I sure hope so, or else I've been lying about my 89 being a turbo this whole time  (yes, they did, goto z31.com for real info on Z31s)


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

all 300zx's had a turbo model.


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

dude, you can't tell if your car is turbo or not?
well anyways, I have a turbo 87, and I know for sure


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

if the z doesnt have a boost gauge or you dont hear anything spool up then its not a turbo. also check the vin # that should top everything off.


----------



## DJ_Dedrick (Oct 31, 2003)

1. Jack up car
2. Get underneath it
3. trace the exhaust system from tailpipe/muffler to engine
4. if you see a cast iron snail, you've got a turbo!
5. lower vehice onto self


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

DJ_Dedrick said:


> 1. Jack up car
> 2. Get underneath it
> 3. trace the exhaust system from tailpipe/muffler to engine
> 4. if you see a cast iron snail, you've got a turbo!
> 5. lower vehice onto self



haha only do step 5 if you cant find a turbo!! lol


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> if the z doesnt have a boost gauge or you dont hear anything spool up then its not a turbo.


 Not ALL Z's with Turbo's have boost guages.. think about the 1981 280ZX Turbo.. no boost guage.. and you can't hear the turbo spool. 
Deadly but silent.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

yea but he was talking about late model z31s. from what i know all the turbos came with a boost gauge. true with stock parts... in my case with the turbo back exhaust, upgraded turbo and pop charger you hear the turbo spool.


----------

